

Ask HN: Scala web devs, describe your stack - arkitaip

How does web programming in Scala look like? Which stack is used? What kind of issues are you experiencing with frameworks like Play?
======
amrnt
First its recommended to have sbt installed. Also, I love giter8 which lets
you setup your project structure layout like a snap.

Play is an awesome MVC framework inspired by Rails, so if your background is
Ruby on Rails you'll love Play.

Recently, I developed an API using LiftWeb which is a lightweight full-stack
web framework. It has many features that you may not find in other Scala
frameworks like Comet and ajax support.

I dont have experience with developing UI with Lift, but the API I designed
using Lift's net.liftweb.http._ can handle more than any application I
developed using Ruby.

On the other hand, if you want a solid Database library, I used Squeryl and
Slick, and for MongoDB: Rogue by Foursquare.

------
playing_colours
Our stack Play 2.1, MongoDb and we use Lift mongo driver and Rogue DSL. I use
incremental run (~run) when developing and can attach Intellij IDEA debugger
so it's usually a pleasure to develop. In general IDEA's Play plugin is rather
helpful. Sometimes I would like to add more conventions to Play (for routing,
data binding) but that's probably because of my previous experience with
Rails. Static typing is a good assistance when you develop something with non-
trivial logics. Community is not as large as for say Rails, Django and
sometimes I missed plugins (say for Hogan.js).

------
lanna
Play 2.1 here. Scala for web dev is awesome. Other than I don't like Anorm, no
issues with Play.

